# Query regarding PCC for work visa



## Natasha17 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I am holding australian PR and planning to apply work visa for Southafrica. I am residing in Australia for more than an year. So while applying visa for SA , I have to submit PCC from both Australia and India as I resided in both countries more than a year.

My question is , I have my Indian PCC with me which is 14 months old which i took while applying for australian PR. I did not reside in india after getting the PCC. Do I still need to apply for anther PCC or this PCC is sufficient. 

Experts please suggest.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Natasha17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am holding australian PR and planning to apply work visa for Southafrica. I am residing in Australia for more than an year. So while applying visa for SA , I have to submit PCC from both Australia and India as I resided in both countries more than a year.
> 
> ...


According to the Act/Regulations, unfortunately the Police Clearance Certificates must be not older than 6 months. I have seen us submit successfully stating the exact same case as what you put forward.

So it is a risk, but I think you will be fine.


----------

